# Iverson And The Rockets? (Source: Iverson to the Bobcats)



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

It's Hoopsworld but, at least it is conversation.

http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?story_id=13626

It makes a little sense BUT, I don't agree with the article when it talks about AI eating his humble pie. I don't follow him on Twitter but, I believe he was talking about how he wasn't going away and that he was just waiting for his call.

Coachable by Adleman, who knows. Cancer to the team, MAYBE being around workman-like guys like we have he might give a crap. I know most of the folks on the thread hate the idea of him coming here but, I'm starting to think for a year or two it might not be bad.

Worst case scenario, he rides the pine both seasons. At least Brian Cook will have some company. The other thing that will be easier to swallow is the fact that it won't be for a ton of money.


Best case scenario, MAYBE he has recognized that if he wants to keep playing HE needs to make some changes. This could be GOOD AI just like we had GOOD ARTEST last year. He would be a solid backup SG in his second season or someone might trade for him if he can still score the basketball.

AGAIN, just offseason conversation.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Iverson And The Rockets?*

How much money do we have left?

I still don't want him here.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Iverson And The Rockets?*

Iverson's Twitter feed


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Iverson And The Rockets?*

I don't think he's willing to take a bench role. He'd be the perfect compliment to our role players with his scoring mentality and ability. But I'm not about to take the chance of having him come in and disrupt the chemistry on the court and ***** about it off the court.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Iverson And The Rockets?*

Am I the only one that would really like this? I think we can start Lowry with Iverson then give Brooks about 30 minutes off the bench. Iverson could average 20+ points a game like he used to and we could probably sneak in to that 8th spot against the Lakers (who got torn apart by any point guard that can score) and knowing Ron Artest he's just going to dare Ariza to shoot those open 3s all day. Our supporting cast can get another run in the playoffs so if they make any mistakes they can make it now instead of next year.

If McGrady comes back we'd shift Iverson to the bench since he's already proved everyone wrong and that he can still play, then we start Brooks again and give Battier/Ariza some more minutes at the 4 since well probably be playing more of a small ball line up. Next year when Yao comes back we'll have the same team that we had this year minus Artest except they're all playing a lot smarter.

PG - Brooks/Lowry
SG - McGrady/Iverson
SF - Battier/Ariza
PF - Scola/Landry
C - Yao/Andersen/Hayes


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Iverson And The Rockets?*

Iverson doesn't like playing off the bench. He tried it last year with Detroit, and started complaining right after the first game (or after the first few games, I don't remember).


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Iverson And The Rockets?*

I'm with gi0rdun on this from two points.


If we can get him for the veteran minimum.
Upside, he plays within the team. Downside he rides the pine. Upside, again, we didn't break the bank.

Houston has been frustrated with it's "star" players (not Yao) in the past and it didn't mess with the chemistry because we have guys like Shane on this team and Deke when he was here to keep it together.

With the way Les is letting Daryl play with the cash, we could always sign him and then release him if it came down to it.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Iverson And The Rockets?*

I think the only reason we would sign Iverson is to sell tickets.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Iverson And The Rockets?*

It would have helped a little if Deke was still on the team. I think in the Pistons there was too much frustration amongst all the players but in Houston it will be more of 'alright suck it up' environment. I don't think AI is that horrible of a person to not have at least some signs of being humble after that disappointing season in Detroit.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Iverson And The Rockets?*

Source: Iverson to the Bobcats


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Thank got he went with Bobcats. It's going to be a train wreck if he had signed here. Sorry, it simply wouldn't work.


----------

